# Changing job from an LLC in Abu Dhabi to a Freezone in Dubai



## Enzali (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello,

I have been working for an LLC company for *last 5 months*. I have just received a job offer from a company in *TECOM Freezone in Dubai*.


What can the consequences be if I resign from my current position?
What will the procedure be in order to switch the job swiftly?
Can my current employer ask me to pay certain amount to them, in order to get my NOC?
Will I really need an NOC to join new FZ company? Or I can get a FZ visa without an NOC as well?

Will appreciate any guidance.

Thanks.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

This thread might help in answering your questions:
1. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...0596-resignation-during-probation-period.html

You won't need an NOC to join a freezone company, but the labor ban is a different matter, if you meet the criteria you will be able to by-pass the ban. Hope this helps..


----------



## Enzali (Jan 22, 2012)

saraswat said:


> This thread might help in answering your questions:
> 1. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...0596-resignation-during-probation-period.html
> 
> You won't need an NOC to join a freezone company, but the labor ban is a different matter, if you meet the criteria you will be able to by-pass the ban. Hope this helps..


thanks saraswat for your prompt response. So what happens if I get a labor ban either through labor deppt, or on the request of my current company? 

I heard that I can work in a freezone company, even if I have a labor ban, since the freezone visa is independant of labor ministry, is it true? any official link to prove that?
If my current company issues me an NOC, even than labor deptt can issue a ban?


----------



## paisao (Jul 27, 2015)

Hello 
i have been working in dubai free zone hotel since 2011 till i m from Bangladesh our country visa is close i just want to know free zone to free zone can change the visa 

appreciate to give answer

thank you


----------

